# Animal Fun Day Houten



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Once again, from the organisers of the Houten Reptile show, we are pleased to provide our service to possibly the largest reptile show in Holland, and one of the top shows in Europe.
With a difference !

Sunday, April 3rd 2011

SIX events in one. 

ExoRodent - Featuring

EXOTIC ANIMALS - RODENTS - SUPPLIES FERRETS, MAUS,RATS,QUINYPIGS, SKUNKS, BATS, BIRDS, AND A LOT MORE. 

Cats Houten 
A range of cats of differing breeds

Parakeet Houten
A large selection of fancy birds 

Terraria Houten
A wide range of Reptiles and Amphibians along with equipment. 

Spiders and Insects Houten
A vast selection of tarantulas and other bugs and beetles 

National Ferret Day Houten
All things ferret ! 

Not just a reptile show, not just a specialist invert show, but a dedicated rodent show and the chance to see a vast range of parakeets, Ferrets and Cats.
Many of you will know the Houten Expo Centre, and its well suited for this type of event.
With around 10000 m2 of floor space, there is plenty of space available.
Our coaches or minibuses will once again collect you from your choice of pickup location and whisk you down to the Truck Stop at Asford in Kent, where you can enjoy a ‘truckers’ meal.
With the ticket price including the channel crossing, you just need to sit back and enjoy the trip on the Euro Tunnel Train.
We will make our way over to the expo centre, taking regular rest breaks.
Once we arrive, around 8 to 8.30, we could sit and watch the queues grow, or you can take advantage of our *Trader Passes*…Yes, that’s right, jump the queue and get in before the 10 am open time. ALL INCLUDED in the price.
As normal for our trips, we allow the transport of reptiles, amphibians and inverts for personal collections. In addition we will allow small numbers of rodents for pets.
Rodents must be packed in a separate container from any other animal and are subject to different transport packaging rules.
The show closes around 5 pm, when we depart the Expo centre and head back to the Euro Tunnel via some ‘duty free’ shopping in Belgium.
Once back in England, we stop at Ashford before the coaches or minibuses head off back to their pick up locations.

Booking will be open Monday


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

hiya i am very much interested in joining your all nclusive trip to the show can you tell me how much and where your pick-up points are??? thanks faye
ps if there aren't any spaces left could you tell me how much tickets are etc


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bookings are now being taken on the coach site


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Almost full on this one folks


----------



## Boa Bob (Aug 22, 2008)

*Houten*

Does anyone get any answers to questions via PM's or E-mails from Steve?

Or am I the only one not getting a reply :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Boa Bob said:


> Does anyone get any answers to questions via PM's or E-mails from Steve?
> 
> Or am I the only one not getting a reply :lol2:


have you sent me an email or PM ??


----------



## Boa Bob (Aug 22, 2008)

I've sent you both PM from RFUK and E-mail from the contact page on coach to the show. 

I had the auto reply thanking me for my e-mail etc but still waiting for a reply


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Boa Bob said:


> I've sent you both PM from RFUK and E-mail from the contact page on coach to the show.
> 
> I had the auto reply thanking me for my e-mail etc but still waiting for a reply


what was it you neede to know only i cant see an email anywhere


----------



## Boa Bob (Aug 22, 2008)

I was wanting to know the pick up and drop off times and date for Ashford?

As I wanted to book two tickets


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Boa Bob said:


> I was wanting to know the pick up and drop off times and date for Ashford?
> 
> As I wanted to book two tickets


Hi Ya

All the info is on the site but i will copy it here

times are subject to variation due to traffic conditions. 
The following is a rough guide for times involved.
Applies to all routes.​ 
2/04/11
14.15 Depart Manchester
16.30 Depart Birmingham
21.00 Arrive Ashford
22.30 Depart Ashford
23.00 Arrive Eurotunnel Terminal
23.35 Depart UK
3/04/11
Change to Local Time (plus 1 hour) 
01.10 Arrive France
08.00 Arrive Houten straight in and set up table
10.00 Show opens
16:00 Show closes
16.15 Depart Houten
20.00 Arrive Belgium for shopping
21.00 Arrive Eurotunnel
21.50 Depart France
Back to UK time 
21.25 Arrive UK
22.00 Arrive Ashford
22.15 Depart Ashford
4/04/11
01.45 Arrive Birmingham
03.45 Arrive Manchester​


----------



## Boa Bob (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great thanks


----------



## dunctonhams (Feb 2, 2011)

I am interested in the Birmingham pickup - what would be the cost, (one ticket), as I can't find the "coach site"?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

click on the shows tab at the top of the page and all info will be there


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There nothing going from Bristol for this?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Kare said:


> There nothing going from Bristol for this?


Ditto... all the southwest people get left out  I'm all the way down in Plymouth!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ditto... all the southwest people get left out  I'm all the way down in Plymouth!


 
I allways offer to send a bus down but never get any interest, i can alway have a plymouth pick up but need 10 people to make it worth the extra 440 miles, thats why wales stopped. In september i have a bus already booked from newcastle upon tyne but only because there is a big enough group asked and booked


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

closing this in 2 weeks, only a few seats left now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

only about 5 seats left now, i will need to close this when i get back from this courier run


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Back from the courier run now, closing this on saturday


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just a quick remider

Please can everyone please remeber to bring YOUR own passport, not mentioning any names (Tim):lol2:

See you all there:2thumb:


----------

